# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phuket (Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

## hangnt

Phuketlà hòn đảo lớn nhất của Thái Lan nằm bên bờ biển Ấn Độ Dương, cách thủ đô Băngcốc 862 km về phía Nam. Đây là điểm đến nổi tiếng thu hút đông đảo du khách quốc tế với nhiều hoạt động giải trí, tắm biển, du lịch sinh thái và thể thao.

Thành phố Phuket ở phía tây nam đảo. Phuket nói chung là toàn bộ hòn đảo này và một ít đảo nhỏ chung quanh nó. Đây là thành phố lớn thứ ba của Thái Lan, sau Bangkok và Chiang Mai, có thể trong tương lai sẽ là thành phố lớn thứ hai vì nó có vị trí khá đặc biệt. Đây là vùng núi liên tục, dân số toàn Phuket khoảng 100.000, sản phẩm gồm cao su, dừa, rừng, ruộng, khóm, cacao… Công nghiệp không có, nhưng họ hình thành các đô thị, thị trấn dọc các trục lộ khá nhanh. Từ sân bay đi xe buýt khoảng 30km về thị trấn, hai bên đường có nhiều khách sạn lớn, họ khai thác điều kiện thiên nhiên cho du lịch.

*Đi đâu, chơi gì?*


Là hòn ngọc của Thái Lan, Phukhet được bao bọc bởi 36 hòn đảo nhỏ hơn. Thiên nhiên ban tặng Phukhet phong cảnh thiên nhiên kỳ thú; nhiều vịnh, đảo kỳ vĩ; những bãi biển dài với dải cát trắng mịn; nét duyên dáng của những rừng dừa. Phukhet còn hấp dẫn du khách với những nét kiến trúc độc đáo Trung – Bồ đẹp mắt.

Phukhet đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu thưởng ngoạn của du khách với nhiều điểm tham quan; hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí hấp dẫn. Đến đây, du khách có thể thoả sức mua sắm hoa phong lan, các đồ thủ công truyền thống, vải lụa, quần áo, đồ sơn mài, ngọc trai, trang sức và đồ cổ cho tới những đồ hiện đại. Đây là nơi lý tưởng để chèo thuyền buồm, lặn, chơi golf và tất cả các hoạt động thể thao mà bạn muốn. Bạn cũng có thể đáp chuyến du lịch tàu ngầm để khám phá thế giới sinh vật biển phong phú, những dải san hô lấp lánh, sinh động và rực rỡ sắc màu.


Đến thăm thành phố Phuket, du khách sẽ được thăm ngôi đền Chalong nơi có hình ảnh của nhà sư nổi tiếng Luang Pho Chaem. Du khách sẽ quay trở lại thời xa xưa khi đi thăm thành phố cổ Phuket với những kiến trúc Bồ Đào Nha với niên đại hơn 100 năm. Du khách sẽ được ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn buổi chiều tà tại mũi Laem Promthep, một địa điểm tuyệt đẹp nổi tiếng tại Thái lan.

Trong số 29 ngôi chùa ở Phuket, Wat Chalong là ngôi chùa lớn nhất và nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất. Chùa Chalong được đặt ở quận Mueang Phuket. Chùa được xây dựng để thờ hai vị thầy tu đáng tôn kính, Luang Set Chaem và Luang Chuang, những người đã cứu giúp cho các nạn nhân bị ảnh hưởng bởi thuốc diệt cỏ và có công trong việc kết thúc cuộc bạo động của các thợ mỏ thiếc năm 1876.


Nhiều địa phương tin hai thầy tu này để có những sức mạnh siêu nhiên và đến miếu để cầu khẩn và hi vọng hai vị thầy tu này nghe thấy được lời cầu nguyện của họ. Bạn có thể tới đây để hỏi về tương lai và các vận may của bạn.

Wat Chalong nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Phuket khoảng 8 km. Kiến trúc của chùa Chalong là kiến trúc tiêu biểu của các ngôi chùa ở Thái Lan, tập trung nhấn mạnh bằng những màu sáng. Tòa nhà chính có ba tầng. Wat Chalong là một công trình truyền thống theo kiểu Thái Lan. Nó không đặt nhiều bẫy để làm lạc lối khách du lịch, mặc dù nó có nhiều gian hàng trưng bày triển lãm xung quanh miếu nơi mà bạn có thể mua quà lưu niệm.

Việc tham quan Wat Chalong mất khoảng một giờ, và bạn phải mặc trang phục phù hợp. Không may là ở đây không giống như các chùa khác, nó không có những người cho thuê sarong ở xung quanh.

Phuket FantaSea tại Kamala là một điểm du lịch bạn không thể bỏ qua. Đây không chỉ là khu liên hợp giải trí về đêm nổi tiếng của Phukhet mà của cả Thái Lan. Phukhet FantaSea là vẻ đẹp, sự quyến rũ của Thái Lan với làng lễ hội carnival, các trò chơi, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ và mua sắm; một nhà hàng 4.000 chỗ ngồi phục vụ từ các món ăn hoàng gia Thái Lan tới các món ăn phổ biến của các nước; một nhà hát theo phong cách Las Vegas với những công nghệ hiện đại, hiệu ứng đặc biệt làm tăng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của Thái Lan.


Mang đầy những di sản giàu có và kỳ thú của Thái Lan, Phuket Fatasea không chỉ mang đến những buổi trình diễn sắc đẹp mà còn mang đến những nét truyền thống với hiệu ứng hình ảnh đặc biệt. Phuket Fantasea thường tổ chức nhiều show diễn khá hoành tráng tái hiện một phần văn hóa Thái với nhiều màn trình độc đáo của khoảng 200 diễn viên cùng các con vật như voi, cọp, chim… Khu du lịch Phuket Fantasea hàng đêm luôn hút khoảng 2.000 lượt khách.

Đảo Phi Phi được mệnh danh là hòn đảo đẹp nhất Châu Á với bãi biển dài ngút ngàn cùng những hàng dừa rợp bóng, trĩu trái. Du khách có thể thư giãn khi vừa ngâm mình giữa làn nước trong xanh, vừa thưởng thức dừa tươi và các món hải sản độc đáo. Công viên quốc gia Sirinat bao gồm bãi biển Nai Thon, Nai Yang và Mai Khao, Công viên quốc gia Nai Yang cũ và khu bảo tồn động vật hoang dã Mai Khao cũng là điểm du lịch sinh thái, tắm biển hấp dẫn.

Ngoài ra, Phukhet còn tập trung nhiều bãi biển dài và đẹp, trong đó không thể không kể đến Patong, Karon, Kata và Nai Harn. Patong là trung tâm giải trí về đêm nổi tiếng với bờ biển dài 4km, các tiệm ăn phục vụ đủ các món ăn phong phú. Hầu hết các nhà hàng, quán bar đều có nhạc sống. Bạn có thể nhảy múa thâu đêm trên bãi biển Patong sôi động. Đây cũng là nơi thiên đường mua sắm, các hoạt động thể thao dưới nước và bơi lội. Karon, bãi biển lớn thứ hai của Phukhet, có nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng nằm dọc con đường phía sau bãi biển. Bãi biển dài 3km và rộng. Cát biển rất trắng. Bạn có thể nghe tiếng lạo xạo khi đi bộ trên cát. Ở phía Nam của Karon có dải san hô đẹp trải dài tới đảo Kata và Poo. Vào dịp gió mùa, bơi ở Karon có thể nguy hiểm, bởi thế khách du lịch cần chú ý vào bờ khi có tín hiệu cờ đỏ. Kata là bãi biển nhỏ nhất trong 3 bãi biển thu hút khách du lịch tại Phukhet. Kata khác với Karon và Patong về cả diện mạo và phong cách. Bãi biển rộng và uốn lượn. Nước biển Kata lý tưởng để bơi. Phía Bắc của Kata là dải san hô với thế giới san hô lấp lánh sắc màu và các loài cá kéo dài cho tới đảo Poo. Vào mùa khô, Nai Harn là một bãi tắm và bến thuyền buồm thu hút đông du khách. Bãi biển đẹp, nhưng vào mùa mưa, sóng biển lớn có thể nguy hiểm khi bơi. Trên bãi biển, các quán bar, cà phê phục vụ đồ ăn ngon với giá cả rất hợp lý.


Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm được cho mình một chỗ nghỉ trong các khu nghỉ dưỡng tiêu chuẩn có nhà gỗ cho tới các khách sạn 5 sao với nhiều mức giá khác nhau. Từ tháng 6 tới tháng 8, Phukhet luôn chật kín du khách và đây cũng là thời điểm các dịch vụ ở Phukhet hạ giá thấp nhất để hút khách.

Đến với Phukhet, thiên nhiên biển đảo kỳ vĩ, đồ ăn hải sản, những hoạt động thể thao giải trí hấp dẫn và sự hiếu khách của người dân địa phương, tất cả sẽ mang lại cho bạn những ngày nghỉ khó quên. Chính vì thế, Phukhet được mệnh danh là hòn ngọc phương Nam trên mảnh đất của nụ cười.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*


Hiện nay từ VN không có chuyến bay thẳng đi Phuket. Thông thường khách du lịch muốn đi Phuket sẽ quá cảnh tại Bangkok ở hai sân bay Suvarnabhumi và Don Muang. Từ TP.HCM có thể đi đường bộ đến Phuket qua ngả Siem Reap lên cửa khẩu Poi Pet, đón xe đến Bangkok và sau đó đi xe tiếp đến Phuket. Ngoài ra, khách du lịch có thể bay đến Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) hoặc Singapore, sau đó đón chuyến bay khác đến Phuket.

Đi tham quan xung quanh thành phố Phuket là dễ dàng. Hầu hết các khu nghỉ dưỡng ở biển là nhỏ để đi bộ xung quanh và hầu hết các khách sạn tọa lạc ngay biển, khu vực nhà hàng và trung tâm mua sắm. Nếu bạn đi bộ xa hơn hay khách sạn của bạn không nằm ở bãi biển bạn có thể bắt tắc xi để đi.

Nếu bạn muốn khám phá đảo một mình, có một số nơi cho thuê xe ô tô hoặc bạn có thể bắt xe buýt địa phương. Có hai loại xe buýt cho bạn lựa chọn là xe buýt màu xanh chạy giữa Thành phố Phuket đến các khu nghỉ dưỡng chính và xe buýt nhỏ phục vụ xung quanh khu vực thành phố Phuket.

Xe buýt địa phương chạy theo định kỳ từ 7h sáng đến 6h30 tối và có những điểm viết bằng tiếng Anh bên ngoài cửa xe buýt. Không có quy định về điểm dừng của xe buýt, vì thế bạn có thể dừng bất cứ nơi nào trên tuyến đường. Trên hầu hết các khu vực, cơ hội tốt nhất cho bạn là bắt xe buýt để đến trung tâm thành phố.

Xe buýt tại sân bay Phuket được đặt cách xa hệ thống xe buýt thành phố Phuket.

Cho thuê xe ô tô ở Phuket là khá phổ biến. Nếu bạn có xe riêng tốt nhất bạn nên đi bằng xe ô tô để khám phá thành phố.

Chạy xe xung quanh Phuket trên chiếc xe máy là tuyệt vời nhưng vô cùng nguy hiểm. Nếu bạn không có bảo hiểm y tế, bạn sẽ phải chịu trách nhiệm hoàn toàn khi bị tai nạn. Có hai loại xe máy phổ biến cho thuê là xe Honda và xe đạp điện

*Đi khi nào?*


Phuket có khí hậu gió mùa nhiệt đới. Thời tiết ấm áp cả năm nhưng 2 kỳ của tháng 4 - tháng 5, tháng 9-tháng 10 là nóng nhất. Tháng 9 và tháng 10 cũng là thời gian ẩm ướt nhất.

Thời gian tốt nhất để thăm Phuket là trong thời gian có gió mùa mát mẻ, từ tháng 11 qua tháng 3, nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 75F (24 độ C tới 32độ C).

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

Phuket có rất nhiều đồ lưu niệm đẹp để bạn mua làm quà kỷ niệm. Nhưng giá cả rất đắt đỏ. Hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ là đặc sản ở đây. Một chiếc bình đẹp có giá khoảng 12Baht.

Giá thuê xe ô tô từ 1.000 – 2.000Baht/ngày, từ 1000 – 1500Baht/tuần.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## quuytnho

du lịch thái lan còn nhiều cái hay lắm các bạn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhduc83

Bức ảnh HDR đẹp quá

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn ảnh mà muốn đi sang đó luôn, đẹp quá.

----------


## dung89

Ôi xiếc thú  :cuoi:

----------

